
Arrington is the future of what we used to call journalism - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/09/02/mikeArringtonIsTheFutureOf.html
======
larrys
"Mike is and always has been a Source that Goes Direct. You can say whatever
you want about his personality, I don't think that's particularly relevant
(and I speak as someone who has been blasted personally and publicly by Mike).
There's no doubt that he has access to ideas and information that the rest of
us want, with or without conflicts."

I think this hits it on the head. "access to ideas and information"

Ultimately, conflict or not, the question is, is an Arrington, Wilson or Cuban
giving us information that they correctly believe and benefit by. The fact
that they stand to gain is not relevant. Actually that they stand to gain
_and_ lose is what's important. A "journalist" has conflicts and stands to
gain personally. But they don't have the same downside that someone who
believes in an idea and invests in it does.

